# Albino Cory Laying on Side



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys,my albino cory catfish has been doing something strange. He lays on his side and doesn't move. If you tap him with a net, he starts moving again!I've seen him do it three times now. Does anyone know what's up with it? All of my other fish act fine.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never heard of that. My albino cory's are pretty active most of the time. And then a some parts of the day they just rest there at the bottom front of the tank like they're chillin on a beach. I have never seen one on it's side before though. Keep a good eye on him. Check his swimming patterns. Does he swim sideways too? Does it look difficult for him to swim?


----------



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, he seems pretty active today. I don't know if he was sleeping or if he is really sick. There are no signs of disease, and he can swim just fine.


----------

